# Sunday's Show and Tell....1/20/19



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2019)

Positive note...less than 60 days till spring.
Negative note...ah hell, let's not go there!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2019)

Yard sale Tiger and some other resale stuff. Pretty good Saturday. 
















Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2019)

.I got a C.L. bike.This was on C.L.for $200. Complete with even rear reflector, might need a horn.seller thinks horn is still in tank. Thanks to a tip from a fellow caber.This was an honest seller who turned down much higher offers. First project when weather gets better...........









.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> .I got a C.L. bike.This was on C.L.for $200. Complete with even rear reflector, might need a horn.seller thinks horn is still in tank. Thanks to a tip from a fellow caber.This was an honest seller who turned down much higher offers. First project when weather gets better...........
> 
> View attachment 935853
> 
> ...




Great score!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Jan 20, 2019)

Got my second 41 Iver Johnson straightbar off ebay this week. Hopefully theres good original paint underneath, and it came with a packard 180 hood ornament.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> .I got a C.L. bike.This was on C.L.for $200. Complete with even rear reflector, might need a horn.seller thinks horn is still in tank. Thanks to a tip from a fellow caber.This was an honest seller who turned down much higher offers. First project when weather gets better...........
> 
> View attachment 935853
> 
> ...




Nice , looks especially nice on that wooden floor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimpleMan (Jan 20, 2019)

A Buffalo Toy Co. tin wind up car, a Buddy L wind up bus and a vintage Ohio thermometer.


----------



## CeeBee (Jan 20, 2019)

I also was lucky enough to make a long distance "cash only" deal with a seller that was offered more than his asking price after he agreed to hold this graceful lady for me.
After a nervous week of trusting a stranger to keep his word, yesterday I was able to make a 450 mile round trip to Mississippi to pick up this original paint Shelby.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 20, 2019)

The most interesting piece I picked up this week is a "flat cage" for single tube tires and tubes.  My understanding is you would inflate the single tube tire in this cage and then submerge the tire into a dip tank to find punctures.  I guess I will be looking for an interesting single tube tire that will be a good display example for inside the cage.  If anyone one knows more about this piece: date, Mfr., catalog illustration, etc. I would kindly appreciate the information.  Also picked up some stems and pedals.


----------



## rickyd (Jan 20, 2019)

Picked this up for a friend yesterday 62 with the 2 speed


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> .I got a C.L. bike.This was on C.L.for $200. Complete with even rear reflector, might need a horn.seller thinks horn is still in tank. Thanks to a tip from a fellow caber.This was an honest seller who turned down much higher offers. First project when weather gets better...........
> 
> View attachment 935853
> 
> ...



I love it Vince, and my favorite color combo on these. The deep deep fenders are great, shouldnt be too hard to find a rack for it either.


----------



## petritl (Jan 20, 2019)

A pair of wood fenders (Woody’s fenders) and a 1980 Univega with Shimano 600 Arabesque groupset from FB market place. Honest seller sold me the bike despite receiving offers greater than the asking price


----------



## iceman (Jan 20, 2019)

Great stuff this week, I picked up a Bianchi super ibex. Rides great, needs tires.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 20, 2019)

Schwinn is life said:


> Got my second 41 Iver Johnson straightbar off ebay this week. Hopefully theres good original paint underneath, and it came with a packard 180 hood ornament.View attachment 935858
> View attachment 935859
> 
> View attachment 935860
> ...



Really like the Iver-Johnson bike. And the Packard hood ornament is the sweet treat to top off the deal.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> .I got a C.L. bike.This was on C.L.for $200. Complete with even rear reflector, might need a horn.seller thinks horn is still in tank. Thanks to a tip from a fellow caber.This was an honest seller who turned down much higher offers. First project when weather gets better...........
> 
> View attachment 935853
> 
> ...



I have a Monark super deluxe model that is very similar to your bike. mines a rare 24" model  that has a horn tank ,but is missing the left half. I think that mines a very early 50"s model .


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 20, 2019)

rickyd said:


> View attachment 935907View attachment 935909Picked this up for a friend yesterday 62 with the 2 speed



A very nice american schwinn. I think it may be a 59 or 60 model. got a free typhoon from my buddy, but needs lots of work. it's got good bones but needs lots of replacement parts.


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> I love it Vince, and my favorite color combo on these. The deep deep fenders are great, shouldnt be too hard to find a rack for it either.



yup,i want to find one in this color.


----------



## kccomet (Jan 20, 2019)

picked up another dick power bike. I love these bikes, this one's a chrome beauty


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 20, 2019)

Cory said:


> Yard sale Tiger and some other resale stuff. Pretty good Saturday. View attachment 935846View attachment 935847View attachment 935848View attachment 935849View attachment 935850View attachment 935851View attachment 935852
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



Nice tiger bike. would love to find one that nice. I picked up a decent american for $10.00 at a farm auction last fall with 2 brand new tires to boot. Man ,i love those deals.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 20, 2019)

vincev said:


> yup,i want to find one in this color.



Just missed this one by a month.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BI...N-26in-SCHWINN-MONARK-MOTORBIKE-/233075134274


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 20, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Just missed this one by a month.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BI...N-26in-SCHWINN-MONARK-MOTORBIKE-/233075134274



Hmm, not sure what happened there.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 20, 2019)

1930's Schieble's Tri-Motor Transport.....There has been a lot of trucks coming my way lately, so I thought I would break it up with a plane.....
















1920's Structo Sand Sifter...































Cool stamp on the bottom of the loader......No way this set would get approved today, its one sharp edge after another......



I also broadened my refrigerator repair skills this week diagnosing and installing a new inverter, easy and saved some $$$......


----------



## iceman (Jan 20, 2019)

I got this in December from jacob9795 in  California. Thanks Jake. I finished putting it together today. It has been on the list along time.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 20, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The most interesting piece I picked up this week is a "flat cage" for single tube tires and tubes.  My understanding is you would inflate the single tube tire in this cage and then submerge the tire into a dip tank to find punctures.  I guess I will be looking for an interesting single tube tire that will be a good display example for inside the cage.  If anyone one knows more about this piece: date, Mfr., catalog illustration, etc. I would kindly appreciate the information.  Also picked up some stems and pedals.
> 
> View attachment 935885
> View attachment 935886
> View attachment 935887



   I always understood that the cage device was for testing tubes for high pressure leaks. 
  I have a fat and narrow size of this device. The fat one is for Balloon tubes and the narrow is for a 1.5-1.75 tubes.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 20, 2019)

@blincoe.....tell the seller to take out the transformer, or another cool light may end up like this one......packed by the UPS store, and the seller still had a hard time getting his money out of the insurance claim. I got my money back, but I would rather have had the light. I hope yours arrives in one piece.


----------



## stoney (Jan 20, 2019)

IngoMike said:


> @blincoe.....tell the seller to take out the transformer, or another cool light may end up like this one......packed by the UPS store, and the seller still had a hard time getting his money out of the insurance claim. I got my money back, but I would rather have had the light. I hope yours arrives in one piece.
> View attachment 936369
> 
> View attachment 936373
> ...




Heed his advise. I had the exact same clock/light come smashed about 18 years ago. Wrap transformer well and separately.


----------



## blincoe (Jan 20, 2019)

THANKS MIKE! 

Yes! I saw yours! I was going to get that one too but was to late. He was close to me too.

I actually provided this guy my phone number through eBay and I have his number. I was going to tell him that.

I spoke with another cabe memeber and he told me the same thing.

Appreciate it! This one is nice, NOS.

@IngoMike 





IngoMike said:


> @blincoe.....tell the seller to take out the transformer, or another cool light may end up like this one......packed by the UPS store, and the seller still had a hard time getting his money out of the insurance claim. I got my money back, but I would rather have had the light. I hope yours arrives in one piece.
> View attachment 936369
> 
> View attachment 936373
> ...


----------



## blincoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Just won this item too


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 20, 2019)

Those tube testers are awesome......now I need/want one.....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 21, 2019)

iceman said:


> I got this in December from jacob9795 in  California. Thanks Jake. I finished putting it together today. It has been on the list along time.View attachment 936291



These bikes are too cool for school. I bought my first one for $100.00 from one of my bike buddies this past summer, minus the tank, rack and rat trap springer. i found the rack and fork on e-bay. then i found another frame and built up another one. still looking for a proper tanks for these bikes. just love the lines and the chrome frames on this bike. WELL DONE!!!


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 21, 2019)

1946 Westfield with Viking badge. Original paint. Has no truss rods, and i assume it never did.


----------



## Kato (Jan 21, 2019)

Picked up this kool boys 24" Columbia tanker to have something to do.
Will probably just do a good old WD40 / 000 / 0000 steel wool clean up, get new tires / tubes and a lube to get it back rolling.
Bars are toast - think I have a set of grips that'll work..........has a horn button  / fender light but haven't checked those. out yet
Probably end up selling it after once I'm done  - hopefully it'll go to a kid that'll be rolling next to his Dad on his own tanker.

*** Will be looking for 24" tires / tubes - bars.....who knows what else


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 23, 2019)

This Schwinn Le Tour later 86-7? and some smalls...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 24, 2019)

Kato said:


> Picked up this kool boys 24" Columbia tanker to have something to do.
> Will probably just do a good old WD40 / 000 / 0000 steel wool clean up, get new tires / tubes and a lube to get it back rolling.
> Bars are toast - think I have a set of grips that'll work..........has a horn button  / fender light but haven't checked those. out yet
> Probably end up selling it after once I'm done  - hopefully it'll go to a kid that'll be rolling next to his Dad on his own tanker.
> ...



Try some tin foil with apple cider vinegar or plain water works too and maybe the bars will come back if they are not pitted to bad. good luck and enjoy.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Jan 26, 2019)

vincev said:


> .I got a C.L. bike.This was on C.L.for $200. Complete with even rear reflector, might need a horn.seller thinks horn is still in tank. Thanks to a tip from a fellow caber.This was an honest seller who turned down much higher offers. First project when weather gets better...........
> 
> View attachment 935853
> 
> ...



Holy cow that is beautiful


----------

